# Spokane Vintage Cycle Swap & Show



## rustyspoke66 (Apr 6, 2017)

Spaces are 10.00 each and it is free to the public.


----------



## rustyspoke66 (Apr 6, 2017)

Just an added note, we are adding motorbikes to the show and the new location is super nice!


----------



## Kelly (Apr 7, 2017)

rustyspoke66 said:


> Just an added note, we are adding motorbikes to the show and the new location is super nice!



Sounds like fun see you there


----------



## pedal4416 (Apr 16, 2017)

Just put in my time off request at work. I should be there! Now to finish my whizzer in time....


----------



## pedal4416 (Apr 16, 2017)

I just looked at the map, right on the bike path!


----------



## rustyspoke66 (Apr 16, 2017)

Yep, super easy access to the path! See you there.


----------



## Dave Stromberger (May 16, 2017)

Bump!


----------



## 509clunk (May 22, 2017)

I am ready !


----------



## pedal4416 (May 30, 2017)

Anyone have any good suggestions on a hotel close by with a pool and relatively safe parking for a truck full of bikes?


----------



## 509clunk (May 30, 2017)

Let me know where you end up staying .. and what bikes will be in the back of your truck ... and if they will be locked I want to come prepared with the proper cutting tools


----------



## pedal4416 (Jun 8, 2017)

I got a hotel across the river, I'll be bringing Walkie Talkies so I can have Joel sell my stuff for me and I don't have to leave the hot tub/pool.


----------



## 509clunk (Jun 9, 2017)

Yes!! I will bring foam cups and fishing line incase our batteries go dead !!






pedal4416 said:


> I got a hotel across the river, I'll be bringing Walkie Talkies so I can have Joel sell my stuff for me and I don't have to leave the hot tub/pool.


----------



## Dave Stromberger (Jun 10, 2017)

The show was a success! The weather cooperated, vendors vended, lots of stuff changed hands, good times were had by all!


----------



## Dave Stromberger (Jun 10, 2017)




----------



## SKIDKINGSVBC (Jun 10, 2017)

Looks like a success! Nice pics ,wish I could have been there ....Great job!


----------



## 509clunk (Jun 10, 2017)

Thanks for the posting the pics ! That's me in the red flannel


----------



## ADReese (Jun 10, 2017)

Thank you Rustyspoke and Dave! I had a great time and met alot of awesome people. Thanks for all of your hard work!


----------



## Hobo Bill (Jun 11, 2017)

Thanks for the pix....we just had rain blowin in every 14.33333 minutes it seemed...got 1/2 cord of fir split....tinkin' bout bicycle EH!


----------



## Hobo Bill (Jun 11, 2017)

pix


----------



## frampton (Jun 12, 2017)

I like splitting wood. If you lived closer, I'd help.


----------



## island schwinn (Jun 13, 2017)

Is that red Schwinn Tiger the same one that's been for sale at 600 bucks since forever?


----------



## Boris (Jun 15, 2017)

Hobo Bill said:


> Thanks for the pix....we just had rain blowin in every 14.33333 minutes it seemed...got 1/2 cord of fir split....tinkin' bout bicycle EH!






frampton said:


> I like splitting wood. If you lived closer, I'd help.




I like watching other people split wood. If you lived closer, I'd watch you.


----------

